# Angora Ferret!



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been waiting for quite a while for the "right" breeder, found one and went on a waiting list and now my kit has been born and although only 3 weeks old I'm thrilled and can't wait to get my first angora ferret, obviously when she's old enough. 

I have 2 normal ferrets too.


----------



## CQueen (Dec 9, 2012)

Where did u get it hunn how much (if u dont mind me asking) x


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Ooooh congrats! Better be posting pics :flrt: Haha


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

ooooo i love angora ferrets  cant wait to see pictures...


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Congratulations! I have 2 angoras!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

She's only just opened her eyes but here's my pretty girl.
I can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

I know where she is coming from I think  she got a rather marvel comic name atm???


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Rhianna.J said:


> I know where she is coming from I think  she got a rather marvel comic name atm???


I think so. :whistling2:

I'm very excited.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Candy is a very good breeder. She has helped me tremendously that past few weeks. Highly recommend.


----------

